# How do I get into Socionics?



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Basically, I want to know how to jump into this theory in a way that I can accumulate an adequate comprehension of the subject and decisively determine my Socionics type as soon as possible. Should I take some tests, or persue some online resources? Or, this being my least desired option, should I directly attempt a questionnaire?
I already suspect myself as an ILE, with ILI, LII and IEE being remote possibilities. I, however, seem to be inclined towards the Alpha quadra.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Tests tend to suck. Socionics can be fairly complicated and is just as much (or more) about why we do things than what we do, so tests can be overly simplistic. Others can be too abstract and theoretical. Questionnaires are an option, but they're only as good as the questions given, the poster's self-knowledge, and the people interpreting those answers. For info on the theory, Wikisocion.org isn't bad. The Socionics Workshop wiki (check the sticky thread) is decent, though it departs from Augusta's definitions a bit (particularly on Te, from what I recall); the profile and quadra descriptions are nice. Socionics.us is another great site.


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to Socionics! My advice to you is to peruse some online resources first. Try Wikisocion (_clicky!_) to get an untainted (as in, your own, and not influenced by anyone else) idea of what the system is. Try not to place weight on tests until after you know what the system is for sure! That way you can identify if any test is bsing you. 

Keeping up with threads is here is a great way to encounter differing POVs and assimilate the theory in a more practical sense (as in, how it works and shows up in people). You can make a questionnaire if you like; people will answer it, but I recommend you do that later, after you know what they're going to be discussing about you so you can contribute the right information and relate to descriptions properly.

Good luck.

P.S.: ILE and ILI don't have any of the first four functions in common. Difficult to vacillate between those two


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ScarrDragon said:


> Basically, I want to know how to jump into this theory in a way that I can accumulate an adequate comprehension of the subject and decisively determine my Socionics type as soon as possible. Should I take some tests, or persue some online resources? Or, this being my least desired option, should I directly attempt a questionnaire?
> I already suspect myself as an ILE, with ILI, LII and IEE being remote possibilities. I, however, seem to be inclined towards the Alpha quadra.


*Here you go:* Wikisocion & Sociotypograph











Swim or die!


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

FreeBeer said:


> *Here you go:* Wikisocion
> Sociotypograph
> 
> 
> ...


What if I swim and die? I could be eaten by an invisible crocodile or a collapsing 700 pound wrestler (especially if he's naked, that would be enough to destroy me).


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

ScarrDragon said:


> What if I swim and die? I could be eaten by an invisible crocodile or a collapsing 700 pound wrestler (especially if he's naked, that would be enough to destroy me).


o.o shit, thats just bad luck then...I'd prefer titanoboa..

Wikisocion and Sociotypograph are your best bets.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

Amaterasu said:


> Try Wikisocion (_clicky!_) to get an untainted (as in, your own, and not influenced by anyone else) idea of what the system is.


To be fair, Wikisocion is still a wiki, and much of the knowledge gleaned from that site is still filtered through someone else's (or many people's) interpretation of the system.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Kanerou said:


> To be fair, Wikisocion is still a wiki, and much of the knowledge gleaned from that site is still filtered through someone else's (or many people's) interpretation of the system.


Plz provide a more objective source then.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

FreeBeer said:


> Plz provide a more objective source then.


Short of going to the original Russian (Augusta and the other founders), there may not be one. If you were reading, you would have noticed that I also recommended Wikisocion; we have to work with what we have. I'm merely challenging the assertion that one will receive an untainted understanding of the system from reading that site as opposed to being educated by people on this forum.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> To be fair, Wikisocion is still a wiki, and much of the knowledge gleaned from that site is still filtered through someone else's (or many people's) interpretation of the system.


One might argue that exactly because it is filtered through so many different people's perspectives is what makes it a better source because it would be less prone to personal bias as would be the case with a source written by one individual alone.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

ephemereality said:


> One might argue that exactly because it is filtered through so many different people's perspectives is what makes it a better source because it would be less prone to personal bias as would be the case with a source written by one individual alone.


It doesn't eliminate the aforementioned problem, but it can help, yes.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Kanerou said:


> It doesn't eliminate the aforementioned problem, but it can help, yes.


Well, my proposition wasn't that it is so much a problem as it can equally be an positive quality.


----------



## Kanerou (Oct 8, 2009)

ephemereality said:


> Well, my proposition wasn't that it is so much a problem as it can equally be an positive quality.


I'm acknowledging your point of view while maintaining that mine also has validity.


----------



## liminalthought (Feb 25, 2012)

@ScarrDragon 

http://personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/116599-socionics-tests-links-resources.html


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

You start by having someone ask you if you're an ENTJ or INTJ, then you take an MBTI test. You get a result and find a website for it, you register and start looking around. You find a forum related to this other theory that seems to give deeper explanations and suddenly you find your whole extended family in your living room going "We all love you, but you're hurting everyone you love with your addiction"


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I received some good advice from an article @_Swordsman of Mana_, he may be able to offer you some guidance &/or insight regarding socionics. 

Also see: videos from ********* 



and review the information linked at http://www.wikisocion.org/en/index.php?title=Wikisocion_home

Those sources may help you gain a better understanding & get your foot into the door of socionics.


Good luck with the topic.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> I received some good advice from an article @Swordsman of Mana & also from @MBTI Enthusiast, they may be able to offer you some guidance &/or insight regarding socionics.


What? I don't delve into Socionics.  I think you may be thinking of someone else. :tongue:


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

MBTI Enthusiast said:


> What? I don't delve into Socionics.  I think you may be thinking of someone else. :tongue:



Oops sorry; My bad, I'll edit the comment.
Thanks for correcting my mistake.


----------



## woollysocks (Dec 18, 2013)

I would recommend reading the Introduction To Socionics threads I posted on the forum. They should give you an adequate grounding.


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd recommend you avoid the site socionics.com except maybe for this convenient table with each type's names: Who is who?
Besides that, just use the sites other people have mentioned. If you know your MBTI type already then I wouldn't bother with tests. Go straight to the theory with an open mind and as you learn reconsider your type and see how you fit into it.
This is a cool introduction Introduction to Socionics


----------

